# Newbie



## Dirty Ming (Feb 16, 2020)

HI all.

Looking to buy a Mk2 Roadster as a second car, possibly before Spring if prices are lower. Budget is 10k and DSG box is a must but not fussed on either petrol or diesel. Will spend the next month searching through the forum fidning out what to look out for!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Check roadster roof op. thoroughly & for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dirty Ming (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome.

I should have said that I probably won't be considering the V6 3.2 engine but either the Tdi or either of the smaller 4 cylinder petrol units.

We won't be using it as a daily driver so not that bothered about the poorer fuel economy of the 2.0 litre petrol compared to the diesel but there seems to be more diesels available. I'd like it to sound a bit meaty so maybe that's more likely with a petrol.

I had a 6cyl Z3 BMW a few years ago and it sounded great but handled terribly and wasn't particularly reliable so I'm avoiding the Z4 as a replacement.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

